# royal cinque ports



## fat-tiger (Aug 23, 2012)

just back from royal cinque ports ,deal week,

very traditional 2 ball and foursums club,very nice clubhouse and excellent food, rcp is  some course,carnt really think of an easy hole on the course, and they just keep coming at you, big greens with plenty of pace ,and plenty of slopes, the finish from the 12th inwards is a tough a finish as anywer , played normally into wind,and its strong par 4 after strong par 4,we was lucky enough that the rough has just started to brown off,so you could find your ball,a few weeks ago i bet it was a nightmare,but still did lose a fair few, once you get to the green the game starts all over again,3 putt never far away

stand out holes for me

1st hole ,not for the faint hearted ,out bounds right,due to the road and clubhouse, right heavy rough,ditch runs infront the green, 

3rd, great par 4 ,par5 off whites, need a good drive down to a mound and 2 bunkers right, a good drive still leave you with around 200yrds in ,does play abit shorter as green is in a massive bowl,great hole

4th nice par 3 over scrub with the green the other way on

5th strong  par 5, left or right for 2nd shots and your ball will find a bunker,really nice green

6th looks like a short par 4 on the card, but  2nd shot to a highly raised green is frought with danger, easy to run up a big score

8th  par 3  around 150 yrds surrounded by bunkers 

9th  par 4 slight left hand dogleg ,with a bunker on left corner,which my ball kept finding, strong 2nd shot needed to find the massive green

12th stroke 1 par4 455yrds, strong drive needed,and still end up with a long 2nd shot to a great green in a valley type of style

14th strong par 3 ,220yrds ish slighty raised ,with plenty of bunkers

15th  again strong par 4, 2 bunkers right of fairway bang on driving  distance, long 2nd in to a green in a slight dip

16th  par 5  need a good drive to get you going ,  raised green that looks like they have buried elephants under there

18th stood on the tee there doesnt look like there is much of a fairway, but does open up once down there, descent 2nd shot needed to a slighty raised green, many a good score,been thrown away here

really friendly people and carnt wait to go back next year,
went 300 miles and ended playing the 2nd round of the medal with a lad who was in machrihanish gm forum scotish meet, small world


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad you had a good trip. I'm ashamed to say that I live in Kent and have never played RCP or St Georges. I played Princes a few years back but not all their holes.


----------



## Minhoca (Aug 23, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Glad you had a good trip. I'm ashamed to say that I live in Kent and have never played RCP or St Georges. I played Princes a few years back but not all their holes.
		
Click to expand...

I live 10 miles from both and i'm just as guilty!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 23, 2012)

My problem is that my friends, over the past few years, have been casual golfers so spending that much on a green fee would be out of the question for them. I'd be happy to pay for it. Now I'm getting more serious and have joined a club I hope to be able to get some guys together for a day out, or we could try arrange one for us southern forum members?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 23, 2012)

Coooooooooooooeeeeeee,



Hiya boys, I'm Chris!



Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha, that's the best!


----------



## bigslice (Aug 23, 2012)

lol quality socks


----------



## fat-tiger (Aug 23, 2012)

i thought you might like that one craw,  rules are rules, and no way am i wearing trousers when its 90 degrees


----------



## Dodger (Aug 23, 2012)

That photo should be on a dodgy dating website,no that I know what they website photo's look like you understand.


----------



## fat-tiger (Aug 23, 2012)

Dodger said:



			That photo should be on a dodgy dating website,no that I know what they website photo's look like you understand.

Click to expand...

speaking from experiance hey dodger,

to be honest these photos dont do it justice, the first 3days were a blur ,and to much on a night still rough in a morning ,kept forgetting to take any pictures


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 23, 2012)

right - so I gather you made the second round then !  what was the 'belgian night' like then?

as to the course; there's no doubt that this is a course that doesn't unfold on a DMD - you have to play it a few times, or a lot!  16 is a good example (and they are big elephants!).  Your take on the 18th is spot on - a classic hole that's so much easier than it looks from the tee.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 23, 2012)

thecraw said:











Coooooooooooooeeeeeee,



Hiya boys, I'm Chris!



Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha, that's the best!
		
Click to expand...

More like Hot shot Hamish.

Nice pics chris.

Did you not get to Princes (the other side of the fence), they had a festival week in August when I was there last year, might have been earlier though. They have 27 great holes, but I believe RCP is better.

Nice mint rocks (shame they insist upon it in Kent).


----------



## fat-tiger (Aug 23, 2012)

played princes last year peter, wasnt over rawed by it,  cert not on par with rcp, i could play it every day and not get bored i think, have you entered wirral classic yet?

duncan  3 out the 4 of us made cut in the medal but wasnt in the top runners, any chance i had went on the first, triple bogey ,great start,
but we was both 1st round losers in the foursomes on the saturday, we played knole park on way down really enjoyable course, never seen so many wild deer on a course


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 23, 2012)

RCP is a course I've fancied playing for a long time. Played in a competition last week with a member from there but he was a complete choob so wasn't going to tap him up for a game  *whistle*


----------



## fat-tiger (Aug 23, 2012)

drive4show said:



			RCP is a course I've fancied playing for a long time. Played in a competition last week with a member from there but he was a complete choob so wasn't going to tap him up for a game  *whistle*
		
Click to expand...

was it in the downs foursomes


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2012)

No it was at St Andrews.


----------



## Fader (Aug 24, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			My problem is that my friends, over the past few years, have been casual golfers so spending that much on a green fee would be out of the question for them. I'd be happy to pay for it. Now I'm getting more serious and have joined a club I hope to be able to get some guys together for a day out, or we could try arrange one for us southern forum members?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for a meet up at RCP would love to play there, am only a few miles up the road in medway so could be down there inside of 40mins.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 24, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			played princes last year peter, wasnt over rawed by it,  cert not on par with rcp, i could play it every day and not get bored i think, have you entered wirral classic yet?

duncan  3 out the 4 of us made cut in the medal but wasnt in the top runners, any chance i had went on the first, triple bogey ,great start,
but we was both 1st round losers in the foursomes on the saturday, we played knole park on way down really enjoyable course, never seen so many wild deer on a course
		
Click to expand...

 no,it means 4days off work for me, but would be great for others, all good courses.


----------



## fat-tiger (Aug 24, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			no,it means 4days off work for me, but would be great for others, all good courses.
		
Click to expand...

me and my mate are in, staying in hoylake ,if you free one night pop over and have a beer


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 24, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			me and my mate are in, staying in hoylake ,if you free one night pop over and have a beer
		
Click to expand...

what dates?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 24, 2012)

Fader said:



			I'd be up for a meet up at RCP would love to play there, am only a few miles up the road in medway so could be down there inside of 40mins.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we should arrange this before the summers out? If you ever fancy a game at Ashford too let me know. Ash.


----------



## Fader (Aug 24, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Yes, we should arrange this before the summers out? If you ever fancy a game at Ashford too let me know. Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, quite fancy playing Ashford. What weekends or week days you available in September


----------



## fat-tiger (Aug 24, 2012)

we nearly played ashford , looks pretty good on website, ended up play kingsdown and walmer, was only ok  nothing great


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fader said:



			Sounds good to me, quite fancy playing Ashford. What weekends or week days you available in September
		
Click to expand...

Hi. I play most Wednesdays afternoons but can be flexible and at weekends it depends what comps are on etc. Let me know when your up for playing.


----------

